# Midnight Purple R34 GTR's



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi has anyone got pics of the three different R34 GTR codes for Midnight purple?

Would love to see them and get the colour codes.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Don't have any pics at hand but here's the colour codes

LP2 - Midnight Purple
LV4 - Midnight Purple II
LX0 - Midnight Purple III


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I think Newera are selling a Midnight R34 if you wanna check their site. Don't quote me on this though


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

web address please, i am in oz.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Scrap that idea sorry, I dunno what site I must of seen it on, but I did find this using the search button:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/77529-group-gt-rs.html?highlight=Midnight+Purple+R34

Maybe try searching for some of Bean's topics as that is (was?) his car.


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

chasing good pics of mp2 colour. looking at buying one and car isnt in my country at the moment


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

L14M0 said:


> Scrap that idea sorry, I dunno what site I must of seen it on, but I did find this using the search button:
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/77529-group-gt-rs.html?highlight=Midnight+Purple+R34
> 
> Maybe try searching for some of Bean's topics as that is (was?) his car.


Hyrev's new pride and joy! It is an MP paint, but remember it's over BB...which changes everything!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i was going to go for MNP on 34, they look very nice but just couldnt win me over from BB


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

whats over BB mean??


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I have found some pics for you to compare.

Here is the car I thought was from Newera:

















Some more of Hyrevs monster (hope you don't mind Hyrev?):


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

sorry just clicked over bayside blue


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah bayside

here are some photos of the GTROC in japan when i was there a couple of years back


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

which one is MNP2?

I think the one with the wing is a III colour, hyrev's is over bayside blue so the blue will distort the base colours, as MNP is supposed to be painted over a black base colour....


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Is that how they make Midnight Purple ? By putting it over Bayside Blue ? or isit a who different colour from scratch


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hey Matty 
That car is in the UK now - hopefully should be keeping it for a long time.
I'd forgotten how good it looked.

My other car, which Hyrev now owns, was over a completely different base colour from normal - but not the Bayside blue.

In fact a black base would give you a different colour again.
Normal base colour for MPIII is not black....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bean said:


> Hey Matty
> That car is in the UK now - hopefully should be keeping it for a long time.
> I'd forgotten how good it looked.
> 
> ...



hi bean , yeah i remember seeing it at Newera when it arrived in the UK, 

that trip to Omori with you guys and the 34s made me want to get one, so now im just counting the days until it arrives :chuckle: 

quick question - did top secret do your cam covers? if so il have to get them done there, they look ace! :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

matty32 said:


> hi bean , yeah i remember seeing it at Newera when it arrived in the UK,
> 
> that trip to Omori with you guys and the 34s made me want to get one, so now im just counting the days until it arrives :chuckle:
> 
> quick question - did top secret do your cam covers? if so il have to get them done there, they look ace! :smokin:


Yes - TS did do them mate...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

right id best add that to the list then


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Wait 'til tomorrow & i'll post a few pics up of my MPII with my new 19" LMGT4's on :smokin:


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

cheers sky 1t


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

sky 1t said:


> Wait 'til tomorrow & i'll post a few pics up of my MPII with my new 19" LMGT4's on :smokin:


Yeh hurry up!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

here is my mp2 :










and on track : Encaptured Photography » Search results


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There is a Midnight Purple R34 coming up for sale very soon in the UK


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> There is a Midnight Purple R34 coming up for sale very soon in the UK


xsvoid...umar?


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

cant really see the colours on your car, must be overcast or something....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Click me

Page one and five has the pics you are looking for, MPIII (custom)


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

lookin for MNPII


----------



## jko (May 9, 2007)

I was going to paint my 34 this color, but just the paint itself was shockingly expensive.

For just the paint alone, its USD400 per liter.


----------



## sonnychen (Jun 2, 2008)

hey guys, i'm new on this furom and i don't know how this furom site works but.... i was wondering if anyone here is able to ship me 5 litres of midnight purple, if possible, the price to winnipeg, MB

any info is much appreciated.


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

lol here in Oz its $1k per litre......


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Trust me to get it here its 870pounds per litre. thats just the paint then you need the ground coat which is 120pounds a litre.


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

MNP 3 is a black base coat mine is LX0 it can be bought. Code was released by nissan in 2003 £570 a litre..


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

oops, double post


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

gibson said:


> MNP 3 is a black base coat mine is LX0 it can be bought.


I`m sorry, but the base colour for MP3 is not black at all.


----------

